# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Комментарий Прабхупады к тексту 3.11.6 Шримад Бхагаватам

## Bhishma das

_текст на английском и перевод на русский:_

PURPORT
It is calculated that if a second is divided into *1687.5* parts, each part is the duration of a tru?i (_truti_), which is the time occupied in  the integration of eighteen atomic particles. Such a combination of atoms into different bodies creates the calculation of material time. The sun is the central point for calculating all different durations.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если одну секунду разделить на *1687,5* частей, продолжительность каждой из них составит одну _трути_ - это время, необходимое для соединения восемнадцати атомов. Такое объединение атомов в различные физические тела служит основой измерения материального времени. Отправной точкой во всех расчетах времени является Солнце.
_(конец комментария)_

я, пожалуй, никак не могу себе представить, как можно разделить нечто на 1687,5 (или даже 2,5!) частей.
например, мы можем разделить яблоко на 2, 3, 4 и т.д. части, но никак не, скажем, на 2,5 или 3 1/3 (три и одну треть) части.
логическое противоречие в тексте?
я думаю, что я знаю, как исправить данный текст для устранения данного противоречия.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

Простите, пожалуйста, за задержку с ответом.



> _текст на английском и перевод на русский:_
> я, пожалуй, никак не могу себе представить, как можно разделить нечто на 1687,5 (или даже 2,5!) частей.
> например, мы можем разделить яблоко на 2, 3, 4 и т.д. части, но никак не, скажем, на 2,5 или 3 1/3 (три и одну треть) части.
> логическое противоречие в тексте?
> я думаю, что я знаю, как исправить данный текст для устранения данного противоречия.
> Харе Кришна!


Я не большой специалист в точных науках, однако не вижу в этом тексте особых противоречий с известными мне законами математики. Правила деления на дробные числа изучаются в средней школе. Или Вас смутила сама формулировка, со словом "частей"? Можете предложить свою, и, если она окажется более удачной, ее вполне можно будет предложить на рассмотрение редакторов.

Кстати, если Вы откроете комментарий к тексту 14 той же главы, то увидите ту же самую дробь в виде 8/13500

----------


## Bhishma das

> Я не большой специалист в точных науках, однако не вижу в этом тексте особых противоречий с известными мне законами математики.


если бы я не стал химиком, я был бы математиком.
это к вопросу о физиках и лириках.




> Правила деления на дробные числа изучаются в средней школе.


да, действительно, в средней школе изучают разные правила, но не изучают, как, скажем, разделить один большой торт на пи (3.14...) или е (основание натурального логарифма!  :smilies: 




> Или Вас смутила сама формулировка, со словом "частей"?


нет, не смутила, она просто неправильная.




> Можете предложить свою, и, если она окажется более удачной, ее вполне можно будет предложить на рассмотрение редакторов.


вообще-то, сначала я хотел дождаться ответа от ЕС Джайадвайты Свами Махараджа на мой запрос.

ну, что ж, извольте:

Если *длительность* одной секунды разделить на 1687,5 (*не частей!*), *то* продолжительность каждой из них составит одну трути - (и далее по тексту).




> Кстати, если Вы откроете комментарий к тексту 14 той же главы, то увидите ту же самую дробь в виде 8/13500


дык, дробь сиречь отношение двух целых частей!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Если *длительность* одной секунды разделить на 1687,5 (*не частей!*), *то* продолжительность каждой из них составит одну трути - (и далее по тексту).


Да, хороший вариант.

----------

